
The Top 20% of Households Pay 88% of Federal Income Taxes - spking
https://www.atr.org/top-20-households-pay-88-federal-income-taxes-0
======
wahern
Those numbers are meaningless without knowing the % share of income as well.
FWIW, it looks like the top 20% take home ~50% of income:
[https://www.statista.com/statistics/203247/shares-of-
househo...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/203247/shares-of-household-
income-of-quintiles-in-the-us/)

88% is obviously more than 50%, but when you figure in fixed living expenses,
etc, it's not unreasonable on its face. More information (like the breakdown
above 20%) would be helpful, but at the _very_ _least_ you _need_ to know the
% of income to even begin to be able to understand the implications of tax
revenue distributions. This is the case even if you don't believe in
progressive taxation at all!

The fact that _necessary_ information is missing should be a huge warning sign
--it was immediately apparent to me that the site had a strong ideological
bias because of this omission, before I realized ATR stood for "Americans for
Tax Reform", which I then recognized as a very right-leaning advocacy
organization that plays fast & loose with facts.

